# [SOLVED] Cant Copy and Paste



## maverickJ

Hey People,
I am having an annoying issue. I cant copy and paste. In any programs, be it Word, Notepad or Firefox etc. If reboot i can copy and paste for a while then it stops again. I have reformatted the PC and i am still having the same problem. I think it would be a memory issue. though i am not sure. 

If you guys need any more info let me know. I need to copy and paste to get stuff done for work. 

Thanks guys really appreciate your help.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Hi maverickJ and Welcome to TSF,

Is it just the Ctrl + C function that stops working? Sometimes when theres a larger text on the clipboard the CTRL+C function can stop working. So when this happens, have you tried right-clicking and copying?


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



aciid said:


> Hi maverickJ and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Is it just the Ctrl + C function that stops working? Sometimes when theres a larger text on the clipboard the CTRL+C function can stop working. So when this happens, have you tried right-clicking and copying?


Hi Aciid,
I should have mentioned this. I cant copy or paste using the keyboard shortcuts or using the right click method. I cant copy any amount of text be it 3 characters or a paragraph. 

Thanks for the reply Accid and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Alright. Open up the eventlog (Start > Search > eventvwr.msc) and open up the system log. Try to copy something out of Notepad, see if a fault appears in the log.

Otherwise try to clear the cache by using this guide.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



aciid said:


> Alright. Open up the eventlog (Start > Search > eventvwr.msc) and open up the system log. Try to copy something out of Notepad, see if a fault appears in the log.
> 
> Otherwise try to clear the cache by using this guide.


Hi Aciid,
I done what you said and i have found an error i think. I have had 120 errors in the information category in last hour. Me trying to copy and paste i think. I am not sure what to do from here. 

I also followed the guide in that link you gave me and that didnt do and thing.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Alright, please post that event/error code that you mentioned. Doubleclick it and paste all the information to your next post.


----------



## brobarapas

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Check the following to ensure that copy / paste is enabled:

Control Panel > Select Internet Options > click on the Security tab. Then click on Custom Setting, scroll down to find the option "Drag and copy or paste" and ensure that it is enabled.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Hey Aciid,
I cant copy and paste it as it not working lol. I wish i could. 

the event id is:7036
Source: service control manager

When i go into details i get this info:
provider
name: service control manager
[guid] 555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1-
26931d2012f4
[eventsource name] service control manager

[event id] 7036
[qualifers] 16384
version 0
level 4
task 0
opcode 0
opcode 0x8080000000000000

execution
[process id] 500
[threadid] 6040

I am not sure if this info you wanted. Let me know if you want more


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



brobarapas said:


> Check the following to ensure that copy / paste is enabled:
> 
> Control Panel > Select Internet Options > click on the Security tab. Then click on Custom Setting, scroll down to find the option "Drag and copy or paste" and ensure that it is enabled.


It is enabled thanks


----------



## brobarapas

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

you said you have reformatted and you still cant copy and paste,did the install go as planned,Is it a genuine windows 7 on your system,? did you upgrade from premium/

Run a File check - Start > Run ....sfc /scannow ( space after sfc )


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Alright so that specific error has nothing to do with this part atleast. Do you mind trying brobarapas's solution? If problem still persists, could you evaluate this under another user account and/or safemode (Press F8 during startup) ?


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



brobarapas said:


> you said you have reformatted and you still cant copy and paste,did the install go as planned,Is it a genuine windows 7 on your system,? did you upgrade from premium/
> 
> Run a File check - Start > Run ....sfc /scannow ( space after sfc )





aciid said:


> Alright so that specific error has nothing to do with this part atleast. Do you mind trying brobarapas's solution? If problem still persists, could you evaluate this under another user account and/or safemode (Press F8 during startup) ?



Hi Guys,
i did the sfc /scannow thing and i it found something and wanted a reboot. I have reboot but not in safe mode. I can copy and paste for the moment. So we will see if this lasts.

If you guys have fixed this thanks so much i really appreciate it. IF not ill be back lol:4-dontkno

EDIT: i have a legit copy of W7. and the install went as planned.


----------



## brobarapas

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



maverickJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> i did the sfc /scannow thing and i it found something and wanted a reboot. I have reboot but not in safe mode. I can copy and paste for the moment. So we will see if this lasts.
> 
> If you guys have fixed this thanks so much i really appreciate it. IF not ill be back lol:4-dontkno
> 
> EDIT: i have a legit copy of W7. and the install went as planned.


The reason I asked about your copy of windows is most lap tops come pre installed with windows 7 premium and not windows ultimate ,most people upgrade to ultimate,Im glad the sfc scan sorted your problem,now you can copy and paste the command in note pad and save it for future reference,please mark your thread as solved


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Hey Guys,
I cant copy and paste again, Sorry people. I have ran the sfc /scannow. And got nothing. It said everything was right.

Could this be a virus or spyware? Its pretty annoying as you guys could imagine not being able to copy and paste. If i reboot it will work for a while. But its not a permanent fix.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Have you tried another user account? (If you don't have one, create one)
Have you tried under safemode?

It's most likely an issue with the memory not being able to allocate more after a while, might've ran out of memory to use or the cachce is not cleared properly. Could you post your computer specs?


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



aciid said:


> Have you tried another user account? (If you don't have one, create one)
> Have you tried under safemode?
> 
> It's most likely an issue with the memory not being able to allocate more after a while, might've ran out of memory to use or the cachce is not cleared properly. Could you post your computer specs?


Hi Aciid,
Nice to see you again. I only have one user account on this Laptop. I havent tried safemode but will as soon as i finish this post. 

PC specs:
intel core 2 duo p8600 @ 2.40ghz
4GB Ram
512mb video card


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Ok i am in safe mode and i can copy and paste. I am not sure what this means. Possible malware or something?


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

This means some service and/or driver is causing the function to stop working after a period of time.

Boot up as normal > Start > Search > msconfig
Go to Startup, disable everything but windows services.
Apply > Reboot.

See if the problem persists. Don't open up alot of extra applications, just surf the web for a while or so.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*



aciid said:


> This means some service and/or driver is causing the function to stop working after a period of time.
> 
> Boot up as normal > Start > Search > msconfig
> Go to Startup, disable everything but windows services.
> Apply > Reboot.
> 
> See if the problem persists. Don't open up alot of extra applications, just surf the web for a while or so.


Ok will do


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Ok i have removed all of the services that weren't microsoft and everything is working for now.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Alright, evaluate this for a while and get back to us.
If you find it working, try reactivating only the services you actually need during startup. For instance Java doesn't need to start on startup, it will we started when called for in an application/browser.

And then try to pinpoint which service is causing the issue.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Once again i cant copy and paste. I have not re started any service/programs in msconfig. I have rebooted and nothing. I cant believe this.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

This might be caused by a virus. Go to Start/Search and type* MRT* and press enter. Do a full scan of the drive. If this still fails, go to the Virus section of this forum at the link in my signature and post there for more help.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Ok i think i have found out something. I have a dedicate server. I connect to it via remote desktop. And thats what is causing the copy and paste stuff up. When i start the remote desktop a little later the copy and paste stops. Once i close the RM its fine again. Weird

PS i have done another complete reinstall of MS OS


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Alright so atleast we know what application is causing the issue.
Could you try disabling the Clipboard for the remote desktop? Might be a temporary workaround. See printscreen below.


----------



## maverickJ

*Re: Cant Copy and Paste*

Hey Aciid,
Thanks for the tip. I had already done it. Its a bit of pain as i need to paste in the dedicated server. But atleast i know what is causing and i can stop rebooting all the time. and reformatting lol. 

Thanks for all your help Aciid, Spunk.funk and broparapas if it wasnt for you guys i dare say i would have purchased a new PC. Thanks.


----------



## aciid

Glad you got it working


----------

